
Unix and Beyond: An interview with Ken Thompson [pdf] (1999) - krmboya
http://cse.unl.edu/~witty/class/csce351/howto/ken_thompson.pdf
======
gjvc
Good quote to end on.

"there are still a lot of fun programs to write."

\-- Ken Thompson, interview with "Computer", May 1999

